# My Health Declaration Strange Problem



## A.huss (Jul 9, 2018)

Hello guys... my question is about a strange problem regarding ( Health declaration )
I have received 190 invitation from QLD 3 days ago. The problem here is that I created new application then choosed my health declaration. But in step 2/9, I cann't find my visa type ( Skilled-Nominated-190) !!!! Only 189 in addition to about another 10 types!! And I am not alone, another 2 people have same issue. Please refer to attached screenshot. 

BTW I have clicked Apply from skill select which transfered me to immiaccount. I have created a new account. And it had linked successfully all my EOI data. I completed all the 17 pages of the application and the status now is ( Awaiting documents). As you may know the Payment is after uploading documents reference to the new changes after 1st July 2018
help guys


----------



## Infiniteniny (Aug 17, 2017)

190/489 can no longer do front load medicals. Click next and upload other documents.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Infiniteniny said:


> 190/489 can no longer do front load medicals. Click next and upload other documents.


True! 

I wonder what happens to applicants like me who have already done their health check up. 

I have a PDF confirming my records were sent to DHA - hope that suffices and I don't have to do them again.


----------



## A.huss (Jul 9, 2018)

I found these strange information on the website !!! Refer to screenshot

190/489 are not listed among visa types. And their reason that any visa processing time takes more than 6 months cant be listex!!!
What is that!! 189 is taking processing time more than 190!!!!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> True!
> 
> I wonder what happens to applicants like me who have already done their health check up.
> 
> I have a PDF confirming my records were sent to DHA - hope that suffices and I don't have to do them again.


If you were able to enter the HAP ID when you were asked the question if you have done any medical tests, in the last 12months , and you gave the number, then I think you are safe

Has this question now been removed totally from the list of questions During application?

Cheers


----------



## A.huss (Jul 9, 2018)

Infiniteniny said:


> 190/489 can no longer do front load medicals. Click next and upload other documents.


What is the reason ???


----------



## A.huss (Jul 9, 2018)

The processing time of 189 is higher than both 190 and 489 !!! They contradict themselves !!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

A.huss said:


> The processing time of 189 is higher than both 190 and 489 !!! They contradict themselves !!!


they will update it, some error.


----------



## A.huss (Jul 9, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> A.huss said:
> 
> 
> > The processing time of 189 is higher than both 190 and 489 !!! They contradict themselves !!!
> ...


There is a planned system maintenance on Wednesday from 5 to 8 AEST. I hope it fixes this issue!


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

A.huss said:


> There is a planned system maintenance on Wednesday from 5 to 8 AEST. I hope it fixes this issue!


Hi mates any updates for this? I have same issues also I plan to do medical before LOG but seems can't able to do so...

My problem is that I already resign in Singapore and next week need to fly to EU to start new jobs.

hopefully forumers can response if they have encounter this.

Regards,


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Itik1983 said:


> Hi mates any updates for this? I have same issues also I plan to do medical before LOG but seems can't able to do so...
> 
> My problem is that I already resign in Singapore and next week need to fly to EU to start new jobs.
> 
> ...


Gotta wait to lodge to then self-generate the HAP ID or wait for the CO to do so unfortunately.

You can always do your medicals in the EU


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Gotta wait to lodge to then self-generate the HAP ID or wait for the CO to do so unfortunately.
> 
> You can always do your medicals in the EU


Thanks mate... how can I generate this HAP ID? ...my plan also if can't make in Singapore I have no choice but do the medical in EU.

Seems the VISA 190 they remove in My health declaration.

Thanks mate.


----------



## A.huss (Jul 9, 2018)

Hello guys. I went through this 3 months ago. The process for visa 190&489 has been changed. Now, you have to upload your documents, submit the application and pay the visa fees. Then automatically in your immiaccount, you will find an action required, which is to do your health assessment. So easy, you will answer some medical questions, then submit, then it will generate your HAP ID.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> True!
> 
> I wonder what happens to applicants like me who have already done their health check up.
> 
> I have a PDF confirming my records were sent to DHA - hope that suffices and I don't have to do them again.


If you have done it within 12 months circle it is alright.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

A.huss said:


> Hello guys. I went through this 3 months ago. The process for visa 190&489 has been changed. Now, you have to upload your documents, submit the application and pay the visa fees. Then automatically in your immiaccount, you will find an action required, which is to do your health assessment. So easy, you will answer some medical questions, then submit, then it will generate your HAP ID.


Thank you mate for the information you have shared..

therefore do I need to apply visa in Skillselect first? uplaod all docs including COC and other certificates.

2nd check Immi accounts for additional action required.
3rd it will generate HAP ID.

Thank you mate ;-)


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

A.huss said:


> Hello guys... my question is about a strange problem regarding ( Health declaration )
> I have received 190 invitation from QLD 3 days ago. The problem here is that I created new application then choosed my health declaration. But in step 2/9, I cann't find my visa type ( Skilled-Nominated-190) !!!! Only 189 in addition to about another 10 types!! And I am not alone, another 2 people have same issue. Please refer to attached screenshot.
> 
> BTW I have clicked Apply from skill select which transfered me to immiaccount. I have created a new account. And it had linked successfully all my EOI data. I completed all the 17 pages of the application and the status now is ( Awaiting documents). As you may know the Payment is after uploading documents reference to the new changes after 1st July 2018
> help guys


It is recommended by DoHA that medicals to be done post visa lodge in case of 190/489 visa. Once you will submit your visa application, you can then create your hap id for 190 visa.

Else you need to go with 189 and then you may also add the same medicals visa applying for visa.


----------



## ruchi6787 (Sep 16, 2018)

*Query regarding page 7 of My health declarations form*

Hi,

I want to undergo medicals before lodging the visa. While filling the My health declarations document, I am facing the issue on Page 7. As per the guidelines, I should get the option of "Does the applicant intends to apply for a permanent stay in Australia within the next 6-12 months"?. But, I am not getting this option in the form.
Could you please suggest how should I proceed?


----------

